# Shelf Cloud - Santiago do Cacém 20 Maio 2013



## ze_rega (21 Mai 2013 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2013*

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui umas fotos e um vídeo da instabilidade de ontem à tarde em Santiago do Cacém!
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens mas na altura só tinha o tlm à mão...


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 07:48)

Mais um excelente registo duma Shelf Cloud 
Ao longo dos últimos anos tem aparecido com regularidade por cá. Antes destes tempos de meteo-entusiastas munidos de camaras eram registos bastante raros.

E no vídeo (e 3ªfoto) dá ideia que focaste numa wallcloud, mas é difícil de ajuizar.

PS: Para os menos entendidos, a shelf cloud é um tipo de nuvem gerada pelo avanço de ar mais frio, uma especie de meso-frente, em Portugal chamada de frente de rajada, ar oriundo das correntes descendentes de chuva/granizo.
A wall cloud é uma nuvem associada à corrente ascendente, na zona onde se houverem condições propícias, se podem formar funnels ou tornados caso essa corrente ascendente adquira rotação  (mesociclone). Pode existir um mesociclone sem que se forem tornados.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 10:52)

Muito boas fotos, a qualidade está mais que boa  .


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 12:29)

O IPMA confirma que ontem detectaram em radar diversas estruturas supercelulares entre as quais a que estes excelentes registos do ze_rega documentam,  supercélulas com circulações provavelmente modestas e pouco extensas.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 14:16)

Vince disse:


> O IPMA confirma que ontem detectaram em radar diversas estruturas supercelulares entre as quais a que estes excelentes registos do ze_rega documentam,  supercélulas com circulações provavelmente modestas e pouco extensas.



Sabes se alguma dessas estruturas foi identificada aqui no Algarve? Aquela trovoada em Lagoa entre as 17h e as 18h tinha algumas características interessantes, como referi no seguimento Sul ontem... parecendo-me ter avistado (sem conseguir confirmar) uma wall cloud e até uma pequena funnel cloud...


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2013 às 15:07)

Vince disse:


> O IPMA confirma que ontem detectaram em radar diversas estruturas supercelulares entre as quais a que estes excelentes registos do ze_rega documentam,  supercélulas com circulações provavelmente modestas e pouco extensas.



Fantástico...ontem não havia nada que fizesse antever que as células atingissem esse grau de organização.
O shear era fraco, tal que não havia indícios de outflow em altura muito extensos...
O mais provável seriam meras estruturas pulsantes com risco de algum granizo devido ao frio em altura/ ar seco nos níveis médios...

Muito interessante 
Desde um muito obrigado ao Zé pelos excelentes registos!


----------



## ze_rega (21 Mai 2013 às 16:31)

Agradeço os comentários!
Foi uma questão de sorte, pois estava a trabalhar e ouvi uns trovões, vou à janela e deparo-me com este cenário espetacular....

Relativamente à wallcloud, de facto preceu-me mesmo ser uma, pois notava-se a existência de rotação, mas no vídeo não se nota muito pois quando filmei já não havia tanta rotação!


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2013 às 17:40)

Grande registo!

E já agora bem vindo ao MeteoPT.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2013 às 17:44)

Excelentes registos, uma entrada em grande no fórum

Felizmente há cada vez mais pessoas atentas ao tempo que faz lá fora, e isso aumenta a probabilidade de chegarem até nós registos como estes


----------



## invent (21 Mai 2013 às 20:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma shelf cloud .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelf_cloud#Shelf_cloud



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, nunca tinha visto e desconhecia totalmente, estive a ver uns vídeos no youtube e encontrei um vídeo da aproximação duma shelf cloud na Finlândia em 2010, incrível a velocidade da aproximação.

ver em 480p


----------



## ze_rega (21 Mai 2013 às 23:49)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas! 
De facto foi uma entrada em grande, embora já siga o forúm há alguns anos só agora me registei pois tinha que partilhar este momento com todos vocês!

A aproximação desta shelf cloud também foi rápida, não tão rápida como a do vídeo anterior, mas em cerca de 15/20 mins ela chegou por cima de mim!


----------

